

Another Way To Virtually Explore A New Neighborhood: MapJack.com - ardit33
http://www.mapjack.com/
Check it out. It is much better than google street.<p>" Mapjack.com showcases a new level of mapping technology. What others have done with NASA budgets and Star Wars-like equipment, we've done on a shoestring budget, along with a few trips to Radio Shack. Specifically, we developed an array of proprietary electronics, hardware and software tools that enable us to capture an entire city’s streets with relative ease and excellent image quality.<p><pre><code>    Our coverage area doesn’t stop street-side, we also include walking areas such as Parks, Universities and famous walking streets."</code></pre>
======
ardit33
Check it out. It is much better than google street, and build in the spirit of
HN. So far it seems they have only SF mapped.

" Mapjack.com showcases a new level of mapping technology. What others have
done with NASA budgets and Star Wars-like equipment, we've done on a
shoestring budget, along with a few trips to Radio Shack. Specifically, we
developed an array of proprietary electronics, hardware and software tools
that enable us to capture an entire city’s streets with relative ease and
excellent image quality.

    
    
        Our coverage area doesn’t stop street-side, we also include walking areas such as Parks, Universities and famous walking streets."

